# My new BOB (or, as always, a work in progress)



## Dooms (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I mixed and moved some stuff around to make a new Bug Out Bag to supplement my EDC items:










The bag I carry everyday is on the left, my BOB is on the right. Since I carry the former for miles everyday, I wanted my BOB to be similar in size and weight. The bag on the left weighs 16lbs, the BOB weighs 22lbs. A little bit heavier, but if I drink part of my water and eat part of my food I can be under 20lbs easy, so the extra weight isn't unmanageable at all compared to what I'm used to.










Here it is with the knife and machete removed (stealth mode? :wink: ). Both can actually fit inside the bag (or in the case of the knife, also on my belt) so I have options as to how I want to travel.










The big blades:

-My slightly modified Ontario TAK
-Fiskers/Gerber Brush Axe
Weight of items pictured: 34.3 oz










-The Camelbak bladder, smaller one holds 2L of water (Total BOB water capacity in 2.5L)
Weight: 78.0 oz










The stuff in the front compartment:
-Smith and Wesson Model 66 K-Frame .357 Magnum (6 shot)
-20 rds of 158gr .357 Magnum Ammo (Boxed)
-2 speedloaders and cases (12 rounds of 158gr .357 mag)
-[Total: 38 rounds of ammunition]
-Nylon Holster
-2 Steel Quick Links
-5 Ranger Bands
-Bright Yellow Bandanna
-1/2 Liter water bottle
-Steel Cup
Weight of items pictured: 100.0 oz










Large Compartment Items:

-Wide Brim hat with bug netting
-Spare wool socks
-6oz stainless steel flask (Filled with Booker's Bourbon, 130 proof)
-Rayovac Headlamp
-8x21 Monocular
-Garmin GPS
-Motorola GMRS/FRS/Weather radio
-Leatherman Blast
-Food (currently 2 mini cans of beans and 3 packets rice) [I was going to go with freeze dried stuff, but I figured I'd throw in what I had for now, plus they don't require water to cook]
-Wild Edible and Medicinal plants guides (not sure how useful they would be, but they don't really weigh anything or take up much space)
-3 Ziplock bags filled with smaller items
Weight of items pictured: 122.3 oz










First Ziploc bag:

-Blue extra large bandanna
-Coffee filters (good for pre-filtering water)
-Bright orange emergency poncho
-2 Large drum liners
-Firearm cleaning supplies (cleaning kit, patches, spray bottle CLP)
Weight of items pictured: 15.0 oz










-Doug Ritter PSP (added small SAK, fish hooks, sewing items, and lots of Micropur MP1 water purification tablets)
-Silva Map Compass
-Rite-in-Rain pad with pen
-Spare Batteries
-Cotton/Vaseline Tinder
-Spare Batteries
-Magnesium/Flint bar (with re-glued flint)
-Aveno SPF-15 Lip Balm
-Bright yellow zip ties
-Small roll orange marking tape
-Diamond knife sharpener
-Sharpie Industrial Formula Marker
Weight of items pictured: 15.8 oz










Final Ziploc bag:
-Toilet Paper (gotta have it)
-Small first aid kit (added medication, gloves, moleskin, and other items)
-Large 4x4 sterile pads
-Sterile Gauze
-Medical Tape
-Fleece gloves
Weight of Items Pictured: 6.7 oz


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice setup. I like that Fiskars blade, why don't you do a review on it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice setup there, but, something that I don't remember seeing in that list is some kind of manual can-opener and I don't know if you have it in your first-aid-kit but a set of nail-clippers can be used for more than just clipping nails - I also use them to cut-out the skin that has taken a sliver. They are easier to use than a knife (trust me, I KNOW!) for doing small surgical proceedures and a little less painfull.

I have both a LeatherMan Squirt and Micra - you might like their size added to your EDC or BOB.


----------



## Dooms (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the second half of my original post, couldn't fit it as it was over the picture limit:

Finally, my EDC:










and Expanded:










-Zippered money belt with spare car key, little pick tool, guitar wire, eye hooks, Dollar Coin, Braided SpiderWire
-Keys with spare battery, cotton/Vaseline tinder, whistle, BSA Hotspark
-Casio G'zOne Water Resistant Cell Phone with extended battery
-Phone Case with P38 can opener
-Tissot T-Touch Watch
-Nylon Wallet with Victorinox Swiss Card Lite, Bayer Aspirin, Dollar Coin
-Surefire E1e-HA w/ KL4 LED head
-Benchmade 707

As an addendum, I also have my little "bare essentials" belt kit. This is normally what I carry if I'm just going for a quick walk or run locally, but I can carry it with my BOB if need be (which would also bring my water supply to over 3L):



















-18oz Stainless Steel Kleen Kanteen (one can actually boil water in this)
-Paper coffee filters (again, good as a pre-filter, or good for making pine needle tea as well :wink: )
-MP1 Water Purification Tablets
-Fox whistle
-a few feet of 550 cord
-Buck/Hartsook Ultralight fixed blade (S30V steel)
-Primus firesteel
-Couple of safety pins
-2 Ranger bands
Total weight: 34.6 oz (or, another 2lbs ~3oz overall)

Not Pictured:
-Seasonal clothing items. (Jackets/Boots/ect) There is a little extra room in the BOB for an extra set of clothes, but I decided not to add them at the moment.
-Surefire C2 LED with Spare Battery Carrier. It sits by the BOB, but I use it often, so it isn't actually in the bag.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Ahh .. the ellusive can-opener! :2thumb:

Good setup there.


----------



## Dooms (Oct 27, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Ahh .. the ellusive can-opener! :2thumb:
> 
> Good setup there.


The Leatherman Blast also has a can opener, so really, I have two.

Strangely though, I'm finding less and less cans require an opener. Often times they seem to be equipped with pull tabs. Kind of makes me wonder if the can opener will eventually become unnecessary/antiquated technology.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't see that happening with all the large "industrial" sized cans (aka #10)that are in the warehouses holding Heinz ketchup, mustard, soups, stews and freeze-dried foods.

For single-portion foods that is geared towards a single-meal that can be put into a microwave for a person's lunch, then, yes, I can see the pull-tabs gaining greater market share.


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

:melikey: I have a folding cook top and fuel in mine, but I love hot soup. A must have for me.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice set up, I am reworking my BOB's and will have to post pics when done. I would suggest a nalgene aluminum water bottle instead of Kleen Canteen, the opening is wider and you can fit more in it, includind an orienteering compass. Aluminum bottles can also be used for cooking in.


----------



## Dooms (Oct 27, 2008)

sailaway said:


> Nice set up, I am reworking my BOB's and will have to post pics when done. I would suggest a nalgene aluminum water bottle instead of Kleen Canteen, the opening is wider and you can fit more in it, includind an orienteering compass. Aluminum bottles can also be used for cooking in.


I don't actually keep anything inside my water bottles (other than water of course  )

Also, if you are using a bottle for cooking, you want to make sure that it is steel and single-walled (non-insulated). Aluminum bottles have a plastic or epoxy coating inside that can make them potentially hazardous to cook or boil water in. Double-walled containers are potentially damaged by attempting to cook with them (you can actually melt them).


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Dooms said:


> I don't actually keep anything inside my water bottles (other than water of course  )
> 
> Also, if you are using a bottle for cooking, you want to make sure that it is steel and single-walled (non-insulated). Aluminum bottles have a plastic or epoxy coating inside that can make them potentially hazardous to cook or boil water in. Double-walled containers are potentially damaged by attempting to cook with them (you can actually melt them).


My mistake, my Nalgene is S.S. The little things I keep in it will fit in my pockets when the need arrises.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

This is a great thread!!!!!! I am in the process of making 11 BOBs. One for everyone in the family. From age 64 to 10 mo. So I enjoy seeing the pictures and it helps me to organize. 2 men 3 women 6 children. 
Last weekend I witnessed an accedent in front of me where a car was coming head on swerved in front of me and cut a telephone pole in half and went over a cliff into the lake ..... almost..... and walked out of it with just a cut on his head. WELL DID I HAVE ANYTHING IN MY CAR!!!!!!!! NO.... no blanket.... no first aide kit... not even a box of kleenex..... no nothin! I always have kleenex!
I have all the bags home being set up. We had no electric in the cabin for a few hours and all my oil lamps were home and I only had a camp light with batteries. 
I need to get organized!
WAKE UP FAITH!!!!!!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I had a wake-up call today as well. I went to make some grilled-cheeze sandwiches to go with the tomato soup for lunch and couldn't find the bread. Seems all of it was used up. I guess I should be on top of baking the bread a little more - or - have a couple of store-bought loaves hiding in the freezer just in case, eh?


----------

